# Spotify Discontinue Indie Direct Uploads



## haydnguy

I wonder what prompted this? I was reading yesterday that indie artists were having the most success. I smell a rat. 

I am thinking here of the indie classical composer/performer.

https://www.ubergizmo.com/2019/07/spotify-dont-allow-indie-artists-upload-music/


----------



## Ras

I'm not sure exactly what is considered "indie" in this context? - Spotify still has small labels, but the beta-project that allowed artists without a label to upload their own music has been discontinued.

From Variety:


> The beta of Spotify's upload tool will be discontinued July 30, 2019. The original idea with Spotify's direct-upload test, launched last September, was to provide a simpler way for unsigned artists to get their music on the service and get paid. But the company seems to have determined the complexity involved in monitoring the rights associated with music distribution made the whole thing more trouble than it was worth - and at the same time, Spotify wants to support its distributor partners.


"Independent/indie" artists can still get their music on Spotify, but only through a distributer approved by Spotify -

*See these official guidelines from Spotify:

https://artists.spotify.com/guide/your-music*


----------

